# زيارة قداسة بابا الفاتيكان إلى تركيا



## Maya (16 نوفمبر 2006)

*برنامج زيارة قداسة البابا الرسولية إلى تركيا (28 نوفمبر / تشرين الثاني 2006- 1 ديسمبر / كانون الأول )*

*-------------------------------------​*
*صدر صباح السبت برنامج زيارة قداسة البابا الرسولية إلى تركيا المرتقبة من 28 من الجاري وحتى 1 من ديسمبر كانون الأول المقبل. 

يغادر الحبر الأعظم مطار فيوميتشينو الدولي في روما عند الساعة التاسعة من صباح 28 من نوفمبر ويصل أنقرة عند الساعة الواحدة من بعد الظهر، حيث سيزور ضريح أتاتورك وسيقوم بزيارة مجاملة إلى رئيس الجمهورية التركية، وسيلتقي أيضا نائب رئيس مجلس الوزراء إضافة إلى المسؤول عن الشؤون الدينية.

 لقاء آخر سيجمع البابا بأعضاء السلك الديبلوماسي.صباح الأربعاء 29 من نوفمبر يحتفل الأب الأقدس بالقداس الإلهي في أفسس ، لينتقل بعدها إلى اسطنبول حيث سيزور كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس وسيلتقي البطريرك برتلماوس الأول.

 الخميس 30 من نوفمبر يترأس البابا الليتورجية الإلهية في كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس حيث سيُلقي كلمة ، ومن ثم سيزور قداسته متحف أيا صوفيا وكاتدرائية الكنيسة الأرمنية الرسولية وسيلتقي البطريرك مسروب الثاني. 

كما سيلتقي قداسته ميتروبوليت السريان الأرثوذكس  إضافة إلى حاخام تركيا الأكبر وسيجتمع أيضا بأعضاء مجلس أساقفة تركيا الكاثوليك . 

الجمعة الأول من ديسمبر المقبل، سيحتفل قداسة البابا بالقداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية الروح القدس على أن يغادر اسطنبول عند الساعة الواحدة والربع من بعد الظهر ليصل مطار تشامبينو في روما عند الساعة الثالثة إلا ربعاً .*


----------



## Maya (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*في ظهر يوم أمس الأحد و في لقاء حاشد من وفد الحجاج والمؤمنين في ساحة القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان وبعد صلاة يوم الأحد تحدث قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر عن زيارته المرتقبة إلى تركيا ....

قال الأب الأقدس :

أيها الأخوة والأخوات الأعزاء ، تعلمون أنني سأتوجه إلى تركيا خلال الأيام القادمة ، وأود أن أوجه تحية حارة إلى الشعب التركي العزيز، الغني بالتاريخ والثقافة ... 
وانتظر بشوق لقاء الجماعة الكاثوليكية المحلية العزيزة الحاضرة دوماً في قلبي ، والاتحاد أخوياً مع الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ، لمناسبة الاحتفال بعيد الرسول أندراوس .
 وأسير بثقة على خطى سلفيَّ البابوين بولس السادس ويوحنا بولس الثاني.

 ثم سأل البابا المؤمنين أن يرافقوه بالصلاة، كي  تكون مسيرة الحج هذه مثمرة وفقاً لمشيئة الله .... 

---------------------------​
صلواتنا ترافقك أيها الأب الأقدس في أي مكان تقصده من تلك البلاد التي كانت ذات يوم من أهم محطات التبشير بالمسيح وهنا أدعوك بصدق للبدء بتحقيق الحلم  والبدء في فتح صفحة جديدة بين الكنيستين الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية  ونسيان الماضي بكل ما حمله  ، فوحدتنا كمسيحيين أهم بكثير من التاريخ والحروب ومطامع الحكام ، فالجميع تألم وشعر بالأسى وخسر الكثير  ولا شيء يشفي الجراح مثل وحدة الكنيسة  .....

ليكن الرب معك في كل خطوة تخطوها في زيارتك الرسولية القادمة ...*


----------



## Maya (27 نوفمبر 2006)

*قريباً تغطية بالصور لأهم محطات  الزيارة الرسولية والرعوية المرتقبة  لقداسة بابا الفاتيكان بيندكت السادس عشر إلى تركيا .....*


----------



## AAAAA (27 نوفمبر 2006)

وايه علاقة بابا الفاتيكان باليهود يامايا؟


----------



## Bino (28 نوفمبر 2006)

مايا أنا سمعت ان فيه مظاهرات حاشده فى تركيا من المحمديبن هناك , و بيرفضوا زيارة قداسة البابا ....لكن هؤلاء و أمثالهم ينطبق عليهم قول السيد المسيح له المجد : الحق أقول لكم انه ستكون لسدوم و عموره فى يوم الدين حاله أ:ثر احتمالا ممل لتلك المدينه "


----------



## فادية (28 نوفمبر 2006)

صلواتنا ترافقك يا ابانا الاقدس 
ورحلة مثمرة نتمناها لك تحت حمايه الرب يسوع وامه العذراء مريم 
ولننشد جميعا نشيد الوحده المسيحية 
*ابناء ام واحده بالحب والوئام :yaka: 
ابناء ام ماجده كنيسه السلام :yaka: 
شعارنا سام صريح الملك للمسيح :yaka: 
اشدو اناشيد المديح النصر للمسيح:yaka:  *


----------



## Maya (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> *أنا سمعت ان فيه مظاهرات حاشده فى تركيا من المحمديبن هناك , و بيرفضوا زيارة قداسة البابا ....*



*لقد دعا إلى  هذه التظاهرات حزب اسمه حزب ( السعادة )  وهو حزب إسلامي لرفض زيارة قداسة البابا ، لكن السلطات التركية ومنعاً لحدوث أي مشكلات حظرت التظاهرات في المناطق التي سيزورها البابا وخصصت عشرات الآلاف من رجال الشرطة لحماية موكب البابا وتأمين زيارته ، وكما يعرف الجميع فهذه تبقى مسؤولية الحكومة التي ترفع شعار العلمانية وفصل الدين عن الدولة والسياسة  ، لكن زيارة قداسة البابا هي بالأساس زيارة دينية مسيحية  وجاءت بالأساس تلبية لدعوة بطريرك القسطنطينية المسكوني برتلماوس الأول  في إطار التقارب الكبير الحاصل بين الكنيستين الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية والتي أعتقد أن قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر سيكون بالفعل هو حامل راية هذا  التقارب  ورائد على طرق الوحدة المسيحية التي نشتاق جميعاً إليها ...

كما ذكرت فالزيارة دينية بالأساس وجدول الزيارة المبين أعلاه يوضح الخطوط العامة للزيارة وإن كثر الحديث عن موضوع موقف الفاتيكان من انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد  الأوروبي وقضية تصريحات الأب الأقدس الأخيرة في محاضرته حول الإيمان والعقل  ، فإن  التطرق لهذه المواضيع سيكون أشبه بمجاملة وموقف سياسي شكلي ولا علاقة له بجوهر الزيارة التي كان مقررة بالأساس قبل قضية  التصريحات ....

لكن أتمنى بالفعل من رجال حماية البابا ومن السلطات الانتباه والحذر الشديد مما قد يحصل بسبب بعض المحمديين المتطرفين وما قد يشكلونه من خطر على حياته ومهمته وزيارته الرسولية لأبنائه المؤمنين  ....

ليحفظ الرب قداسة البابا من كل شر وشبه شر ويبعد عنه أبناء الظلمة وأتباع الشرير .. آمين *


----------



## Maya (28 نوفمبر 2006)

> * صلواتنا ترافقك يا ابانا الاقدس
> ورحلة مثمرة نتمناها لك تحت حمايه الرب يسوع وامه العذراء مريم *



* آمين​
 أختي فادية أضم صلاتي لصلاتك وصلوات  جميع المؤمنين ليحمي الرب قداسة البابا ويبعد عنه كل شر وأذى ويكلل زيارته بالنجاح والثمار الروحية الرائعة خاصة ما يتعلق بوحدة الكنيسة والسير على طريق الكنيسة الموحدة لكل المسيحيين المؤمنين  في العالم آمين يا رب ....*


----------



## Bino (28 نوفمبر 2006)

صدقينى يا مايا قداسة البابا لا يحتاج الى جنود او شرطة تحميه ...بل انه محمى من الوف الوف و ربوات ربوات الملائكه المقدسين 
فكلنا نعلم ان الحبر الرومانى هو خليفى السيد المسيح له المجد على الارض 
"الرب معك أيها الحبر الأقدس و ترافقك السلامه , و ليكلل المسيح كل خطواتك بالنجاح , فكم اشتقنا لوحدة الكنيسة الأولى , الرب يجعلك ان تكون سبباً فى عودة الجسد الواحد مره أخرى ببركة و شفاعة أمه العذراء القديسه مريم و بصلوت الحبر الأعظم مار بطرس الذى انت جالس على كرسيه , الرب يعطيك نعمه و يحفظك سالما لنا سنين عديده و أزمنه سالمه مديده"


----------



## Maya (28 نوفمبر 2006)

*وصل ظهر اليوم الثلاثاء  قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر  إلى تركيا في رحلته  الرسولية التي تستمر حتى الأول من ديسمبر كانون الأول المقبل. بيندكت السادس عشر هو ثالث حبر أعظم يزور تركيا خلال أقل من 40 سنة، بعد بولس السادس الذي زارها في تموز يوليو عام 1967 ويوحنا بولس الثاني في تشرين الثاني نوفمبر عام 1979. 

وفي تركيا أيضاً  كان أنجيلو رونكالّي (البابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرون) قاصداً رسولياً بين عامي (1935 ـ 1944)، وقد ترك أثرا لا يُمحى لدى السلطات والرأي العام.

 وتتزامن زيارة أسقف روما إلى تركيا مع حدثين هامين: الذكرى المئوية 17 لولادة إفرام السرياني والذكرى المئوية 18 لوفاة يوحنا ذهبي الفم . ولهذه الزيارة أوجه متعددة: فهي زيارة رعوية ومسكونية وزيارة تتمحور أيضاً  حول الحوار بين الثقافات .*


----------



## Maya (28 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Bino (29 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا يا مايا على هذه الصور الثمينه
و أرجو أن توافينا بباقى الأخبار و نتائج الحوار مع مار برتلماوس الأول بيطريرك القسطنطينيه


----------



## Maya (29 نوفمبر 2006)

*اليوم الثاني*




*صباح اليوم  الأربعاء و في اليوم الثاني من زيارته الرسولية إلى تركيا، احتفل قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر بالقداس الإلهي بمدينة أفسس في المزار المريمي أو " بيت القديسة مريم العذراء "  وهو المكان الذي عاشت فيه العذراء مريم سنواتها الأخيرة وهو المكان نفسه الذي شهد المجمع المسكوني الذي أطلق لقب "أم الله" على العذراء سنة 431م. وألقى قداسة البابا  عظة ضمنها نداء من أجل السلام في الأرض المقدسة.*


----------



## Maya (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*لقاء روحي تاريخي عظيم*




*مساء أمس  الأربعاء وفي حلول  الروح القدس في مقر البطريركية الأرثوذكسية في القسطنطينية  وسط جمع المؤمنين الحاضرين  ووسط لقاء تاريخي عظيم بين الأب الأقدس بيندكت السادس عشر بابا روما ورأس الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  وغبطة البطريرك برتلماوس الأول  بطريرك القسطنطينية المسكوني الأعلى ...

لقاء عظيم بدا لكل من شاهده لقاء محبة مسيحية صادقة من قبل الأب الأقدس مع أخيه غبطة البطريرك ، ولعل أبرز ما في هذا اللقاء هو التركيز والتشديد أن الحوار الكاثوليكي الأرثوذكسي هو من بين أهم أولويات قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر وأنه سيسعى لتحقيق تقدم كبير في هذا المجال وإتمام مسيرة سلفه الراحل يوحنا بولس الثاني في تحقيق المصالحة الحقيقية بين الكنيستين وتحقيق أمنية المؤمنين بالوحدة المسيحية ..

وركز قداسة البابا على أسفه وألمه كلما تذكر ما كان يجري في الماضي  بين روما و القسطنطينية وما حصل من حروب وإراقة دماء في تلك الفترة العصيبة وشدد على اعتذاره واعتذار جميع المؤمنين الكاثوليك على ما سببه بعض الملوك والبابوات بحق الكنيسة الشرقية في الماضي ودعا  لتعميق الحوار على أسس مسيحية صادقة بعيدة عن الأحقاد والتعصب ..

وسط الترانيم الأرثوذكسية الجميلة ووسط تصاعد رائحة البخور وبعد القداس الإلهي والصلوات  جدد كل من الأخوين قداسة البابا وغبطة البطريرك رغبتهما الحقيقية  بمواصلة الحوار وتعزيزه وعدم الاكتفاء بمجرد التصريحات والأمنيات  بل الواجب تحويل الأمنيات والرغبات بالتصالح والحوار إلى حقيقة وواقع  وجدد قداسة البابا دعوته للبطريرك برتلماوس لزيارة الفاتيكان   ...

نهنئ الشعب المسيحي بهذا اللقاء التاريخ العظيم الذي حل فيه الروح القدس ونشر السلام والمحبة وأزال  كل ما يمكن أن يعكر جو المحبة المسيحية الصادقة بين هذه الرجلين المؤمنين الذين يعلق عليهما مئات الملايين من المؤمنين الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس الآمال الكبير ..

و الصور تتكلم ...... *


----------



## Maya (30 نوفمبر 2006)




----------



## Maya (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*اليوم الخميس  يترأس قداسة  البابا الليتورجية الإلهية في كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس حيث سيُلقي كلمة ، ومن ثم سيزور قداسته متحف أيا صوفيا ( والذي كان أكبر كنيسة في المنطقة على مدى مئات السنين  قبل أن يتحول إلى مسجد ومن ثم متحف ) وبعد ذلك سيزور كاتدرائية الكنيسة الأرمنية الرسولية وسيلتقي البطريرك مسروب الثاني. 

صلواتنا معك أيها الأب الأقدس ​*:new5:​


----------



## Maya (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*الإعلان المشترك*




*كان اليوم الثالث من زيارة قداسة البابا يوم فرح حقيقي ويوماً مقدساً بكل معاني  الكلمة فتزامنا مع عيد القديس أندراوس الرسول شفيع بطريركية القسطنطينية المسكونية ، تم الاحتفال صباح اليوم الخميس بقداس إلهي  في كنيسة القديس جاورجيوس البطريركية في مدينة القسطنطينية ، أعقبه  التوقيع على"إعلان مشترك "  بين قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر والبطريرك المسكوني برتلماوس الأول ، تطرقا فيه إلى مسائل عديدة وتمنيا أن يشكل لقاؤها تشجيعا لجميع المؤمنين لتقاسم المشاعر نفسها ومواقف الأخوة والتعاون والشركة في المحبة والحقيقة. 

وتم التذكير أيضا بالإعلان المشترك للبابا بولس السادس والبطريرك أتيناغوراس الأول إضافة إلى الزيارات المتبادلة بين البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني والبطريرك ديميتريوس الأول واللجنة المختلطة بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية التي تم الإعلان عن تأسيسها خلال أول زيارة مسكونية للبابا يوحنا بولس الثاني.




ومن أهم ما ورد في نص الإعلان المشترك بين قداسة البابا والبطريرك المسكوني : 

"لا يمكننا أن نتجاهل تنامي العلمنة والنسبية والعدمية سيما في العالم الغربي، وكل ذلك يتطلب ( إعلاناً متجدداً وقويا للإنجيل )  ، يتلاءم مع ثقافات زمننا ، وعلينا أن نعزز تعاوننا وشهادتنا المشتركة أمام جميع الأمم". 

لقد قيمنا بإيجابية المسيرة نحو تشكيل الاتحاد الأوروبي . فصانعو هذه المبادرة الكبيرة لن ينسوا أخذ جميع الأوجه المتعلقة بالشخص البشري وحقوقه غير القابلة للتصرف بعين الاعتبار، سيما الحرية الدينية، الشاهدة والضامنة لكل حرية أخرى.

 وتم التشديد أيضا على أهمية حماية الأقليات وتقاليدها الثقافية وخصوصياتها الدينية. ففي أوروبا، ومن خلال البقاء منفتحين على باقي الأديان، لا بد من توحيد جهودنا للحفاظ على الجذور والتقاليد والقيم المسيحية لضمان احترام التاريخ وللإسهام في ثقافة أوروبا المستقبلية.

وتم التطرق إلى المصاعب التي ينبغي على المسيحيين أن يواجهونها في العالم سيما الفقر والحروب والإرهاب والأشكال المتعددة من استغلال الفقراء والمهاجرين والنساء والأطفال ، وقال قداسة البابا وغبطة البطريرك :

 إننا مدعوون للقيام بعمل مشترك لصالح احترام حق الإنسان وكل كائن بشري مخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله، والنمو الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي. فتقاليدنا اللاهوتية والأدبية تستطيع أن تقدم أساسا متينا لأعمال مشتركة. ونريد التأكيد أولا بأن قتل الأبرياء باسم الله يشكل إساءة لله وللكرامة البشرية. وعلينا أن نلتزم جميعا في خدمة متجددة للدفاع عن الحياة البشرية، كل حياة بشرية. 

كما وجاء  الإعلان المشترك أيضا على ذكر الصراع في منطقة الشرق الأوسط والأراضي المقدسة  حيث عاش الرب وتألم ومات وقام ، وحيث يعيش منذ قرون أخوتنا المسيحيون:

نرغب بأن يعود السلام إلى هذه الأرض ويتعزز التعايش الودي بين مختلف سكانها، وبين الكنائس، وبين مختلف الأديان الموجودة هناك. ولذلك نشجع إقامة علاقات وثيقة أكثر فأكثر بين المسيحيين وحوار حقيقي بين الأديان بهدف مكافحة كل شكل من أشكال العنف والتمييز. 

وختم البابا والبطريرك المسكوني  الإعلان المشترك بكلمات القديس بولس في رسالته الثانية إلى أهل كورنثوس :

"عليكم النعمة والسلام من لدن الله الآب ومن لدن الرب يسوع المسيح". *
:new5:​


----------



## Maya (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*يد واحدة*
























*قبلة محبة مسيحية مقدسة و أخوة صادقة في الإيمان المسيحي 

----------------------------​
يوم تاريخي  لا ينسى في تاريخ العلاقة بين الكنيستين .....

رب واحد .... إيمان واحد ... صليب واحد .... لم يعد للحواجز والعوائق وجود .. حان الوقت لبدأ مشوار وحدة الكنيسة الأم الجامعة لكل المسيحيين وأن يتحقق ما عبر عنه هذين الرجلين المؤمنين العظيمين  في لقاءهما التاريخي في هذا اليوم المقدس : *






:new5:​


----------



## Maya (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*كلمة قداسة البابا*




*الترجمة الكاملة للكلمة التي وجهها  قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر  إلى البطريرك المسكوني برتلماوس الأول :*

*المصدر بالإنجليزية  :*

*Zenit​*
*-----------------------

"ما أجمل وما أعذب أن يعيش الإخوة معًا" (مز 133، 1)

قداسة البطريرك ...

أشكركم من أعماق قلبي على التحية الأخوية التي حرصتم أن تلقوها علي شخصيًا باسمكم، وباسم سينودس البطريركية المسكونية المقدس. سأحفظ هذا التذكار العزيز دومًا. أشكر الرب على نعمة هذا اللقاء المفعم بالإرادة الصالحة والمعنى الكنسي.

يملأني الفرح لوجودي معكم، يا إخوتي في المسيح ، في هذه الكاتدرائية، إذ ندعو الرب سوية ونتذكر الأحداث الرئيسية التي حافظت على التزامنا بالعمل لوحدة الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس الكاملة.:new5: 

 أريد أن أذكر بشكل خاص القرار الشجاع بإلغاء ذكرى أحرام ( the anathemas )  سنة 1054. وقد تليت الوثيقة المشتركة التي أصدرها البابا بولس السادس والبطريرك المسكوني أثناغوراس – والتي كتبت بروح حب أعيد اكتشافه – في بازيليك القديس بطرس في روما و في هذه الكاتدرائية البطريركية. 
وكان شعار البطريرك مبنيًا على اعتراف إيمان يوحنا: "الله محبة" 

و أراد بولس السادس أن يبدأ شعاره بدعوة بولس : "Ambulate in dilectione"، "سيروا في المحبة" (أف 5، 2). وقد بنيت العلاقة بين كنيستي روما والقسطنطينية من جديد على أسس المحبة هذه.

 و كعلامات لهذه المحبة جرت العديد من المبادرات المهمة والتصريحات المتبادلة. فقد زار هذه الكنيسة البطريركية الأب الأقدس بولس السادس ومن بعده البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، واستقبلا بحرارة وتشاركا مع البطريركين أثناغوراس الأول وديميتريوس الأول، على التوالي، بتقوية السعي نحو التفاهم المتبادل والتوق إلى الوحدة الكاملة. فلتكن أسماؤهم مكرمة ومباركة.

كما وتسعدني زيارة هذه الأرض المرتبطة صميميًا بالإيمان المسيحي، حيث ازدهرت العديد من الكنائس في الأزمنة القديمة.

أذكر توصيات القديس بطرس إلى الجماعات المسيحية الأولى في : "  بنطس، غلاطية، كبادوكية ، آسية، وبيتينية" (1بط 1، 1) . وحصاد الشهداء الزاخر واللاهوتيين والرعاة والنساء والرجال القديسين الذين أتوا من هذه الكنائس عبر العصور.

كما وأذكر القديسين والرعاة المميزين الذين رعوا السدة القسطنطينية، ومن بينهم القديس غريغوريوس النزينزي  (Gregory of Nazianzus ) والقديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم اللذين يكرمهما الغرب كاثنين من معلمي الكنيسة. و تحفظ ذخائرهما في بازيليك القديس بطرس في الفاتيكان وقد وهب البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني جزءًا منها، كعلامة شركة، للتكريم في هذه الكنيسة. فهما حقًا شفيعان عظيمان لدى الله.

في هذه البقعة من الأرض عقدت المجامع المسكونية السبع الأولى ، والتي يعترف بسلطتها الإيمانية والأدبية الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس معًا. إنها معالم أساسية في طريقنا إلى الوحدة الكاملة.

أنهي كلمتي معبرًا من جديد عن فرحي بوجودي معكم. فليشجع هذا اللقاء العاطفة المتبادلة ويجدد التزامنا المشترك بالثبات في المسيرة التي تقودنا إلى المصالحة والسلام بين الكنائس.

أحييكم بمحبة المسيح.

فليكن الرب معكم دائمًا*

:new5:


----------



## REDEMPTION (30 نوفمبر 2006)

*+*

سلام ونعمه 

أشكرك كثيراً أختى العزيزه مايا على هذه التغطيه الشامله لهذه الزيارة التاريخيه 

ليبارك الرب تعبك ومحبتك و إهتمامك 

*آملين أن تؤتى هذه الزياره بثمارها المرجوه منها* 

*متضرعين إلى إلهنا الواحد أن يجمع شمل الشقيقتين فى الايمان الارثوذكسيه والكاثوليكيه للوحدة الكامله *

و أستعير عبارة * قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر  *

*



أحييكم بمحبة المسيح.

فليكن الرب معكم دائمًا


أنقر للتوسيع...



أحييك بمحبة المسيح 

فليكن الرب معك *


----------



## Maya (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*الترجمة الكاملة لنص اللإعلان المشترك الذي تم توقيعه بين قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر والبطريرك المسكوني برتلماوس الأول :

المصادر :  www.zenit.org

مقر البطريركية المسكونية : http://www.patriarchate.org

--------------------------------------

هذا هو اليوم الذي صنع الرب لنفرح ونتهلل به" (مزمور 117،24).


إنَّ اللقاء الأخوي الذي كان لنا، نحن بابا روما بيندكت السادس عشر والبطريرك المسكوني برتلماوس الأول، هو عملُ الله بمعنى أنَّه عطية من لدنه تعالى.

 نشكرُ معطي الصالحات الذي أهلَّنا لمرةٍ أخرى أن نعبِّر من خلال الصلاة عن فرحنا بالشعور كأخوة ولنجدد التزامنا نحو الشركة الكاملة مستقبلاً . هذا الالتزام الآتي من مشيئة الرب ومن الديْن الواجب علينا كرعاة لكنيسة المسيح. 

إنَّ لقائنا هو سمةٌ وتشجيعٌ لنا جميعاً، كاثوليكيين وأرثوذكسيين، لنشاطر المشاعر والنوايا ذاتها في سبيل الأخوّة والتعاون والشركة بالمحبة والحق . لعل الروح القدس يقودنا إلى تهيئة ذلك اليوم العظيم يوم إعادة الاتحاد الكامل ، متى شاء الله وكيفما أراد. حينها نستطيع أن نفرح حقاً ونتهلل.

1- تذكرّنا بامتنانٍ لقاءات أسلافنا الأجلاء  المباركين من الرب،  الذين أظهروا للعالم الحاجة الملحة إلى الاتحاد ، والذين مهّدوا السُبل المستقيمة لنصل عبرها إلى الحوار والصلاة والحياة الكنسية اليومية.
 البابا بولس السادس والبطريرك أثيناغوراس الأول بعد حجّهم إلى الأرض المقدسة ، حيث مات يسوع المسيح وقام من أجل خلاص العالم، التقوا أيضاً هنا في الفنار وفي روما على السواء. وقد تركوا لنا إعلاناً مشتركاً، يَحفظ قيمته الكامل، وذلك بتشديده على أنَّ حوارَ المحبة الحقيقي يتوجب عليه أن يدعم و يوحي كل العلاقات بين الأشخاص وبين الكنائس ذاتها، "يتوجب أن يكون متجذراً بالإيمان الكامل بالرب الواحد يسوع المسيح وبالاحترام المتبادل للتقاليد الخاصة بكل كنسية" (طومس المحبة،195). لم ننسى أيضاًً تبادل الزيارات بين قداسة البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني وقداسة البطريرك ديمتريوس الأول. وبالتحديد، خلال الزيارة المسكونية الأولى للبابا يوحنا بولس الثاني،التي أُعلن فيها عن تشكيل اللجنة المشتركة للحوار اللاهوتي. التي من خلالها اجتمع الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس في سبيل الهدف المُعلن عن إعادة الاتحاد الكامل.

 وفيما يختص بالعلاقات بين كنسية روما وكنيسة القسطنطينية، لا يمكننا أن ننسى القرار الكنسي الرسمي الذي به أودعت حيّز النسيان الحُرمات القديمة، التي أثَّرت سلباً عبر قرون من الزمن على العلاقات بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك. حتى الآن لم نجني من هذا القرار كافة النتائج الإيجابية المرجوّة لمسيرتنا نحو الاتحاد الكامل، والذي من أجله دُعيت اللجنة المشتركة للحوار اللاهوتي لكي تقدم مساهمة قيّمة. نحث الكاثوليكيين والأرثوذكس على تبني دورٍ فعّال ضمن هذا الإجراء من خلال الصلاة والمساعي الدءوبة.

2- خلال اجتماع اللجنة المشتركة للحوار اللاهوتي بكامل أعضائها، والذي عُقد مؤخراً في بلغراد حيث تكرّمت برعايته البطريركية الأرثوذكسية في صربيا، عبّرنا عن فرحنا العميق لاستئناف الحوار اللاهوتي. إذ بعد توقفٍ دام لعدة سنوات، بسبب صعوبات مختلفة، استطاعت اللجنة أن تعمل من جديد بروح الصداقة والتعاون. بمعالجتها لموضوع "المجمعية والسلطة في الكنيسة" على الصعيد المحلي والإقليمي والمسكوني، اتخذت منحىً جديداً لدراسة النتائج الكنائسيانية (الإكليزيولوجية) والقانونية للطبيعة الأسرارية للكنيسة. وهي التي ستسمح بمعالجة بعض المسائل الأساسية التي لا زالت موضع خلاف بين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك. إننا عازمون على الدعم المستمر - كما في الماضي كذلك الآن- للمهمة الملقاة على عاتق هذه اللجنة ونواصل أعضائها بصلواتنا.

3- رأينا أولاً كرعاة أن نرسل بُشرى الإنجيل إلى العالم المعاصر. هذه الرسالة: "اذهبوا وتلمذوا كل الأمم"(متى 28،19)، هي اليوم وأكثر من أي وقت مضى، ضرورية ومستجدة، حتى للبلاد ذات التقاليد المسيحية. وبالتالي، لا نستطيع أن نتجاهل تقدم العولمة أو النسبية أو حتى العدمية، وخصوصاً في الغرب. وهذه كلها تتطلّب تبشيراً جديداً وقوياً بالإنجيل يتلاءم والثقافات المعاصرة. إنَّ تقاليدنا تُشكلُّ لنا، كاثوليكيين وأرثوذكسيين، تراثاً يجب أن نتشاطره ونظهره للآخرين ونستحدثه باستمرار. ولهذا من واجبنا أن نقوي ما نملك من أُصُرِ التعاون والشهادة المشتركيْن تجاه الأمم كافة.

 4- قيَّمنا إيجابياً المسيرة نحو تكوين الوحدة الأوروبية. إنَّ أبطال هذه المبادرة الكبيرة سيأخذون حتماً بعين الاعتبار كلَّ ما يمُس الشخص الإنساني وحقوقه التي لا تتبدل، وخاصةً حريته الدينية، التي هي دليل وضمان لاحترام كل حرية أخرى. في كل مبادرة للاتحاد، يتوجب حماية الأقليات مع تقاليدها الثقافية وخصوصياتها الدينية. في أوروبا الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك، مع بقاءهم منفتحين نحو الأديان الأخرى ونحو مساهمتها في الثقافة، يجدر بهم توحيد جهودهم في المحافظة على الجذور والتقاليد والقيم المسيحية، لكي نضمن احترام التاريخ ولكي نساهم أيضاً في ثقافة أوروبا مستقبلاً وفي نوعية العلاقات البشرية على كافة الأصعدة. في هذا السياق، كيف يمكننا ألاّ نتطرق إلى الشهداء الأوائل وإلى ميراث المسيحية المُشرق في مكان لقاءنا هذا، مبتدئين من أقوال كتاب أعمال الرسل عن شخصية القديس بولس، رسول الأمم؟ في هذا المكان التقت رسالة الإنجيل مع تقليد الفلسفة القديمة. هذا الرباط الذي ساهم مساهمةً عالية في تراثنا المسيحي المشترك، لا يزال فعّالاً وسيُعطي في مستقبِلات الأيام ثماراً أُخرى لبشارة الإنجيل ولاتحادنا.

5- تلتفت أنظارنا إلى مناطق العالم المعاصر - حيث يعيش المسيحيون - وإلى ما يواجهونه من صعوبات، وخاصةً إلى المجاعة والحروب والإرهاب، كذلك إلى كافة أشكال استغلال الفقراء والمهجرين والنساء والأطفال . إنَّ الكاثوليكيين والأرثوذكسيين مدعوون لنهج سبيل مشترك من أجل احترام حقوق الإنسان المخلوق على صورة الله ومثاله،كذلك من أجل الازدهار الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والثقافي. من الواجب على تقاليدنا اللاهوتية والأخلاقية أن تقدم أساساً ثابتاً لتعليمٍ ونشاطٍ مشتركيْن. نريد قبل كل شيء أن نؤكد أنَّ قتل الأبرياء باسم الله هو إهانة بحقه تعالى وبحق كرامة الإنسان. علينا جميعاً أن نلتزم خدمة متجددة للإنسان وحماية الحياة الإنسانية - لكل إنسان.

لنا سلام عميقٌ في قلبنا للشرق الأوسط، حيث عاش المسيح وتألّم وقُبر وقام، وحيث يعيش العديد من إخوتنا المسيحيين لقرون كثيرة خلت. نتمنى بحرارة إعادة إحلال السلام على هذه البقعة من الأرض، وتقوية أواصر التعايش بين مختلف شعوبها وبين كنائسها وبين مختلف الأديان الموجودة هناك. لهذا نشجّع بناء علاقات متينة بين المسيحيين وإقامة حوار أصيل وجريء بين الأديان، في سبيل مكافحة كل أشكال العنف والتمييز.

6- حالياً، وأمام كل المخاطر الكبيرة التي تهدد البيئة الطبيعية، نريد أن نعبّر عن قلقنا تجاه النتائج السلبية للبشرية وللخليقة كلها جرّاء التقدم الاقتصادي والتقني الذي لا يعرف حدوداً. وكرؤساء دينيين، نعتبر أنه من الواجب علينا تشجيع ودعم كل الجهود التي تُبذل لحماية خليقة الله ولتسليم الأجيال اللاحقة عالماً، تستطيع أن تحيى فيه.

7- أخيراً، يتوجّه تفكيرنا إليكم جميعاً، أرثوذكسيين وكاثوليكيين الموجودين في جميع أنحاء العالم، من أساقفة، كهنة وشمامسة، رهبان وراهبات، علمانيين رجالاً ونساء، الموكل إليهم أية خدمةٍ كنسية، وجميع المعمدين. نُسلّم بالمسيح على المسيحيين الآخرين، مؤكدين لهم بواسطة صلاتنا واستعدادنا من أجل الحوار والتعاون. نُسلّم عليكم جميعاً بكلمات رسول الأمم: " لتكن لكم النعمة والسلام من الله أبينا والرب يسوع المسيح" (2كور. 1،2). الفنار، 30 تشرين الثاني 2006

بيندكت السادس عشر  

برتلماوس الأوّل*


----------



## Maya (1 ديسمبر 2006)

* الترجمة للنص الكامل لكلمة قداسة البابا بيندكت السادس عشر في ختام الليتورجية البيزنيطة في كنيسة القديس مار جورجيوس ...

المصدر : www.zenit.org

-----------------------------

تعود بنا هذه الليتورجية الإلهية ، التي نحتفل بها بمناسبة عيد القديس أندراوس، شفيع كنيسة القسطنطينية، إلى الكنيسة الأولى في أيام الرسل. ويتكلم إنجيلا مرقس ومتى عن دعوة يسوع للأخوين، سمعان – الذي أطلق عليه يسوع اسم يافا أو بطرس ، وأندراوس: "اتبعاني، سأجعل منكما صيادي بشر" (متى 4.19 ؛ مرقس 1.17). أما الإنجيل الرابع فيقدم لنا أندراوس كالمدعو الأول ، " ho protoklitos"، كما هو معروف في التقليد البيزنطي. وأندراوس هو الذي أحضر أخاه سمعان إلى يسوع (يوحنا 1: 40).

اليوم، وفي كنيسة مار جورجيوس البطريركية، نختبر مرة أخرى اتحاد ودعوة الأخوين، سمعان بطرس و أندراوس، في لقاء بين خليفة بطرس وأخاه في الخدمة الأسقفية  رئيس هذه الكنيسة، التي أسسها، حسب التقليد، القديس أندراوس.

 لقاؤنا الأخوي هذا يسلط الضوء على العلاقة المميزة التي تربط كنائس روما وكنائس القسطنطينية كأخوات.  وبسعادة نابعة من القلب نشكر الله الذي يعطي دفعاً جديداً لهذه العلاقة التي تطورت منذ لقاء أورشليم التاريخي  في ديسمبر 1964، بين سلفينا البابا بولس السادس والبطريرك أثناغوراس ، و إن تبادلهما الرسائل المنشورة في كتاب بعنوان " توموس أغابيس"، يشهد على عمق العلاقات التي بنياها بينهما ، علاقات تنعكس في علاقة الأخوة بين كنائس روما والقسطنطينية. 

في 7 ديسمبر 1965، عشية اختتام المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني، قام سلفانا الموقران بخطوة فريدة وسرمدية في كنيسة مار جورجيوس البطريركية  كما في بازيليك مار بطرس في الفاتيكان: ألغا من الذاكرة قرار أحرام عام  1054، مؤكدين بذلك على التغيير الجذري في علاقاتنا. ومنذ ذلك الحين، أُخذت خطوات كثيرة أخرى في مسيرة التقارب المتبادل. وأذكر بنوع خاص زيارة سلفي البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني إلى القسطنطينية عام 1979، وزيارات البطريرك المسكوني برثلماوس الأول إلى روما.

وبذلك الروح فإن وجودي هنا اليوم يهدف إلى تجديد العمل المشترك للمضي قدماً لتحقيق – وبنعمة الله – الوحدة الكاملة بين كنيسة روما وكنيسة القسطنطينية. أؤكد لكم بأن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مستعدة أن تبذل قصار جهدها لتخطي العقبات وللبحث، مع أخوتنا وأخواتنا الأرثوذكس ، عن وسائل أكثر فعالية للتعاون الرعوي لبلوغ الهدف. 

 كان الأخوان سمعان المسمى بطرس، وأندراوس صيادي سمك دعاهما يسوع ليكونا صيادي بشر. والرب القائم من الموت أرسلهما، قبل صعوده إلى السماء، مع الرسل الآخرين ليتلمذوا جميع الأمم ، ويعمدوهم وينشروا تعاليمه (متى 28: 19  ، لوقا 24:47، أعمال 1:8).

 لا تزال الطريق طويلة أمام هذه المهمة التي تركها لنا القديسان الأخوان بطرس وأندراوس، وهذه المهمة هي اليوم ضرورية وغاية في الأهمية. وهي في الواقع لا تتعلق فقط بالثقافات التي وصلت اليها الرسالة بطريقة مهمشة، بل أيضاً الثقافات الأوروبية المتجذرة في التقليد المسيحي . وجاءت ظاهرة العولمة لتضعف هذا التقليد وعلى هذه الظاهرة علامة استفهام لا بل هي مرفوضة.

وأمام هذا الواقع، نحن مدعوون، مع كل الجماعات المسيحية الأخرى، إلى تجديد الوعي بجذور وتقاليد وقيم أوروبا المسيحية معطين إياها دفعاً جديداً.

وليست جهودنا لبناء علاقات متينة بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والكنائس الأرثوذكسية  إلا جزءاً من هذه المهمة الرسولية. فالانقسامات القائمة بين المسيحيين هي بمثابة فضيحة أمام العالم وعقبة في وجه البشارة بالإنجيل. 

فعشية آلامه وموته، بينما كان محاطاً بتلاميذه، صلى الرب يسوع ليكونوا واحداً ليؤمن العالم (أنظر يوحنا 17:21). فقط من خلال الاتحاد الأخوي بين المسيحيين ومن خلال المحبة المتبادلة تستعيد رسالة محبة الله لكل رجل وكل امرأة مصداقيتها.

 ومن يلقي نظرة واقعية على العالم المسيحي اليوم، يعي ضرورة هذه الشهادة. دعي سمعان بطرس وأندراوس معاً ليكوناً صيادي بشر. ولكن هذا المجهود نفسه اتخذ طرقاً مختلفة بالنسبة لكل من الأخوين سمعان، رغم ضعفه لقّب بـ"بطرس"، "الصخرة" التي عليها بنيت الكنيسة؛ إليه  سلم الرب مفاتيح ملكوت السموات (أنظر متى 16 :19 ). 

قادته مسيرته من أورشليم إلى أنطاكية ، ومن أنطاكية إلى روما، حيث اتخذ مسؤولية كونية. إن موضوع الخدمة الجامعة لدى بطرس وخلفائه، كان، بكل أسف، مصدر الاختلاف في آرائنا، والذي نتمنى أن نتخطاه مع الحوار اللاهوتي الذي تم مؤخراً إحياؤه من جديد.
 إن سلفي الموقر خادم الله يوحنا بولس الثاني، تكلم عن الرحمة الذي ميزت خدمة بطرس للوحدة، رحمة، أول من اختبرها كان بطرس نفسه (Ut unum sint, 91). 

وانطلاقاً من هذا المبدأ، دعا البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني إلى الحوار الأخوي، بهدف البحث عن طرق نجسد من خلالها اليوم الخدمة البطرسية ، محترمين الطبيعة والجوهر، "لنحقق خدمة في المحبة تحسن في عيني الجهتين" (Ut unum sint,95).

 وهذه هي رغبتي اليوم في تجديد هذه الدعوة.  أندراوس شقيق سمعان بطرس، تلقى مهمة أخرى من الرب. مهمة تنبثق من اسمه أيضاً. وبما أنه كان يتكلم اليونانية، أصبح مع فيليبس، رسول اللقاء مع اليونانيين الذي قدموا لرؤية يسوع. (أنظر يوحنا 12 : 20). يخبرنا التقليد بأنه بشر ليس فقط في آسيا الصغرى وجنوب البحر الأسود، أي في هذه المنطقة، وإنما أيضاً في اليونان، حيث استشهد.

ويمثل الرسول أندراوس اللقاء بين المسيحية الأولى والثقافة اليونانية. هذا اللقاء، وبنوع خاص في آسيا الصغرى، تحقق مع الآباء الكابادوكيين ، الذين أغنوا الليتورجية، اللاهوت والروحانية في الكنائس الشرقية كما في الكنائس الغربية.

الرسالة المسيحية، كحبة الحنطة (انظر يوحنا 12.24)، وقعت على أرض أعطت ثمراً كثيراً. ومن واجبنا أن نكون شاكرين من صميم القلب لهذا الميراث الذي وصلنا من اللقاء المثمر بين الرسالة المسيحية والثقافة الإغريقية. فقد ترك لنا الآباء اليونانيون كنزاً ثميناً لا تزال الكنيسة تستقي منه الغنى القديم والجديد.

 ومثل حبة الحنطة التي تموت لتحمل الثمر، يتردد صداه في حياة القديس أندراوس. يخبرنا التقليد بأنه تبع مصير سيده ومعلمه، لافظاً أنفاسه الأخيرة في باتراس في اليونان. وعلى غرار بطرس، استشهد أندراوس على الصليب، صليب مائل، نكرمه اليوم كصليب القديس أندراوس. نتعلم من مثاله بأن مسيرة كل مسيحي، كمسيرة الكنيسة جمعاء، تحمل إلى الحياة الجديدة، إلى الحياة الأبدية، من خلال الاقتداء بالمسيح وخبرة الصليب.

 وعلى مر العصور، اختبرت كل من كنائس روما والقسطنطينية مثل حبة الحنطة. ونحن نكرم سوية الشهداء نفسهم الذين– حسب كلمات ترتليانوس – أصبح دمهم زرعاً لمسيحيين جدد (Apologeticum 50,13). ومعهم نتقاسم الأمل ذاته الذي يحث الكنيسة على متابعة "مسيرتها وسط اضطهادات العالم وتعزيات الله" (نور الأمم 8، و أغسطينوس،De Civitate Dei, XVIII, 51,2).

 ولم تنقص شهادات الإيمان الشجاعة في العصر الماضي، في الشرق كما في الغرب. والعالم مليء اليوم بهؤلاء الشهداء. نذكرهم في صلاتنا، ونحث بإصرار كل قادة العالم على احترام الحرية الدينية كحق انساني أساسي. 

 احتفل بالليتورجية الإلهية التي اشتركنا بها بحسب طقس القديس يوحنا ذهبي الذهب. كان صليب وقيامة يسوع المسيح حاضرين معنا سرياً، وبالنسبة لنا نحن المسيحيين، إنه مصدر وعلامة أمل دائم التجدد. ونجد تعبيراً رائعاً عن هذا الأمل في النص المعروف بآلام القديس أندراوس: "أحييك أيها الصليب، الذي تباركت بجسد المسيح وازدنت بأعضائه كحجارة ثمينة... ليعرف المؤمنون فرحك، والعطايا التي فيك حفظت..."

ونحن ككاثوليك وأرثوذكس نتقاسم هذا الإيمان بموت يسوع المخلص على الصليب، وهذا الأمل الذي قدمه المسيح القائم من الموت للعائلة البشرية جمعاء. ولتكن صلواتنا ونشاطاتنا اليومية منبثقة من الرغبة المضطرمة ليس بالحضور في الليتورجية الإلهية، وإنما في الاحتفال بها سوية، لنتشارك وليمة الرب الواحدة، متقاسمين الخبز نفسه والكأس نفسها. وليكن لقاؤنا هذا مدعاة للاستعداد لعطية الاتحاد الكامل . 

وليرافقنا روح الله في مسيرتنا هذه. *


----------



## Maya (1 ديسمبر 2006)

*في ختام زيارته إلى تركيا صباح اليوم الجمعة 1 ديسمبر أطلق قداسة البابا  أربع حمامات لأجل السلام  في سماء مدينة القسطنطينية  قبل أن يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية الروح القدس ، بحضور البطريرك المسكوني برتلماوس الأول والبطريرك الأرمني  مسروب الثاني وميتروبوليت السريان الأرثوذكس يوسف شيتين إضافة إلى ممثلين عن الكنائس البروتستنتية.   *


----------



## kimo14th (2 ديسمبر 2006)

اتمنى من ربى يسوع المسيح 


انت تكلل هذه الزياره العظيمه بالنجاح 


وان يتحد المسيحيين فى العالم كله دون فواصل او فروقات لا دينيه ولا دنيويه 



وان نصبح مسيحيين فقط ( لا ارثوذكس ولا كاثوليك ولا بروتستانت )

ياربـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــ


----------



## Maya (2 ديسمبر 2006)

*ختام زيارة الأب الأقدس إلى تركيا*




*صباح أمس الجمعة و بعد القداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية الروح القدس في القسطنطينية بحضور حشد من المؤمنين ورموز الكنائس المختلفة اختتم قداسة البابا زيارته إلى تركيا وقرب فترة الظهيرة غادر عائداً بأمان الرب إلى إيطاليا ووصل إلى مطار Ciampinio في روما مساء أمس 

وبذلك تكون الزيارة الرسولية لتركيا التي استمرت أربعة أيام قد انتهت وبثمار روحية رائعة تمثلت في المظاهر والكلمات الرائعة التي شاهدناها وسمعناها خاصة فيما يتعلق بالحوار  الكاثوليكي الأرثوذكسي ..

نشكر الرب على وصول قداسة البابا بالسلامة إلى ارض روما ولا شك أن رعاية الرب  وعينه الساهرة هي من حمى قداسة البابا من كل شر و دفعته لمواصلة مسيرة التصالح والمحبة الروحية مع أخوته الأرثوذكس في أرض القسطنطينية المباركة ..*


----------



## Maya (5 ديسمبر 2006)

*كلمة قداسة البابا حول زيارته إلى تركيا*

*مقتطفات من كلمة قداسة البابا حول زيارته الرسولية إلى تركيا 




أطل قداسة البابا  بيندكت السادس عشر ظهر يوم الأحد  من نافذة مكتبه في الفاتيكان ليتلو صلاة التبشير الملائكي مع حشد من المؤمنين  في ساحة القديس بطرس في الأحد الأول من زمن المجيء. 

ألقى الأب الأقدس كلمة  شكر فيها الرب مرة جديدة على زيارته الرسولية التي أجراها الأيام الماضية إلى تركيا وقال:

 "شعرت بأن صلاة الجماعة المسيحية كلها تؤازرني وترافقني في زيارتي هذه. ويوم الأربعاء المقبل، خلال المقابلة العامة مع المؤمنين  سأتكلم بإسهاب عن هذه الخبرة الروحية والرعوية التي لا تُنسى ، كما وأرجو أن تأتي بثمار الخير من أجل تعاون أكثر صدقاً على الدوام بين جميع تلاميذ المسيح ".

وأضاف: أتذكر بعاطفة الجماعة الكاثوليكية المقيمة  في تركيا ، أفكّر بها في هذا الأحد الأول من زمن المجيء. لقد احتفلت بالقداس الإلهي مع هؤلاء الأخوة والأخوات الذين يجدون أنفسهم غالبا في ظروف غير سهلة. إنه حقا قطيع صغير متنوع، غني بالفرح والإيمان، يعيش بشكل متواصل وقوي خبرة المجيء، يدعمه الرجاء. وفي زمن المجيء.

 أضاف البابا يقول تكرر الليتورجية بأن الرب قادم يأتي ليبقى بيننا في كل ظرف؛ يأتي ليسكن في وسطنا؛ يأتي ليعيش معنا وفينا؛ يأتي ليردم المسافات التي تفرقنا وتفصلنا؛ يأتي ليصالحنا معه ومع بعضنا البعض؛ يأتي إلى تاريخ البشرية ليقرع باب كل رجل وامرأة ذي إرادة طيبة وليحمل عطية الأخوة والوئام والسلام إلى الأفراد والعائلات والشعوب. المجيء هو زمن الرجاء،  ويُدعى خلاله المؤمنون بالمسيح إلى الانتظار اليقظ تغذّيهم الصلاة والمحبة. وأتمنى  أن يملأ اقتراب ميلاد المسيح قلوب جميع المسيحيين بالفرح والصفاء والسلام.*


----------



## My Rock (6 ديسمبر 2006)

تغطية رائعة يا اخت مايا... قد فاتني تتبعها عبر وسائل الاعلام للاسف, لكن تغطيتك كان شاملة و مفيدة

بالنسبة لهذه الخطوة, فأعتبرها خطوة مهمة لتوطيد العلاقات من قبل البابا, و هي لا شك تصب في مصلحة الوحدة المسيحية

صلاتي ان الرب يجعل ثمار هذه الزيارة ظاهرة على الامد القريب و دائمة للامد البعيد

سلام و نعمة و اسف على تأخيري في التعقيب في الموضوع, لاني بصراحة كنت حاب اعقب عليه في وقته خصوصا و ان منتدانا انفرد بهذه التغطية الرائعة

ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعبك...


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*عقد  قداسة البابا صباح أمس الأربعاء المقابلة العامة مع المؤمنين في قاعة بولس السادس Paul VI بالفاتيكان وتمحورت حول زيارته الرسولية التي قادته الأيام الماضية إلى تركيا. 

وتطرق الأب الأقدس بداية إلى لقائه السلطات المدنية شاكرا الجميع على استقبالهم الودي وأضاف قائلا إنه شدد خلال زيارته هذه على أهمية الالتزام المشترك للمسيحيين والمسلمين لصالح الإنسان ، والحياة والسلام والعدالة، وأشار إلى أن التمييز بين المجتمع المدني والجماعات الدينية يشكل قيمة، وعلى الدولة أن تضمن لكل مواطن حرية المعتقد وحرية العبادة.

 وأضاف قداسة البابا يقول:" في اليوم الثاني، احتفلت بالقداس الإلهي مع عدد من الكاثوليك في بيت القديسة مريم ورفعتُ الصلاة من أجل السلام في الأرض المقدسة والعالم كله. 
وقد أتاح لي الاحتفال بعيد القديس أندراوس بتعزيز العلاقات الأخوية بين أسقف روما، خليفة بطرس، وبطريرك القسطنطينية المسكوني . كما وأن التوقيع على الإعلان المشترك والليتورجية الإلهية لمناسبة عيد القديس أندرواس، قد أكدا مجددا الالتزام المتبادل، المؤسس على الصلاة والتضرع للروح القدس من أجل مواصلة السير نحو تحقيق الشركة الكاملة بين الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس. 

وفي اليوم الأخير التقيت الجماعة الكاثوليكية ورعاتها في كاتدرائية الروح القدس لللاتين، بحضور البطريركين برتلماوس الأول ومسروب الثاني وميتروبوليت السريان الأورثوذكس وممثلين عن الكنائس البروتستانتية، وقد أتاح لي اللقاء عيش اختبار عنصرة جديدة. 

وختم قداسة البابا مقابلته العامة مع المؤمنين برفع صلاة قال فيها:

"  أيها الرب الرحوم والكلي القدرة، ساعد الشعب التركي وحكامه والممثلين عن مختلف الأديان على أن يبنوا معا مستقبل سلام وكي تتمكن تركيا من أن تصبح "جسر" صداقة وتعاون أخوي بين الغرب والشرق. نرفع الصلاة أيضا وبشفاعة مريم الكلية القداسة، كيما يجعل الروح القدس هذه الزيارة الرسولية مثمرة وينعش في العالم أجمع رسالة الكنيسة المؤسسة على المسيح لإعلان إنجيل الحقيقة والسلام والمحبة لجميع الشعوب. "  *

*----------------------------​*
*أثناء لقاءه مع المؤمنين وكعادته قام قداسة البابا  بتقبيل عدد من الأطفال و مباركتهم والصلاة لأجلهم  وإليكم الصور التالية لأطفال لعائلات عراقية :




أخوتي في المسيح أنا لفت انتباهي شيء ما  في هذه الصور فهل لاحظتم معي هذا الشيء وما تعليقكم  ؟ *


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*الأخ العزيز My Rock

أشكرك بداية على مرورك وتشجيعك الدائم وأشكر الرب الذي ساعدني على تقديم هذا المجهود وهذه التغطية الذي انفرد به منتدانا عن مختلف المنتديات الأخرى .....*



> *بالنسبة لهذه الخطوة, فأعتبرها خطوة مهمة لتوطيد العلاقات من قبل البابا, و هي لا شك تصب في مصلحة الوحدة المسيحية*



*أتفق معك تماماً وبالنسبة لي أنا أطلق اسم " بابا الوحدة المسيحية " على   قداسة بيندكت السادس عشر وأصلي أن يمد الرب بعمره ليواصل الحوار والسعي لتحقيق الحلم المسيحي بالوحدة ...*


----------



## My Rock (7 ديسمبر 2006)

*أكيد الملفت للنظر النساء المحجبات المسلمات الاتيات بأطفالهم لعند البابا...*


----------



## Maya (7 ديسمبر 2006)

> *أكيد الملفت للنظر النساء المحجبات المسلمات الاتيات بأطفالهم لعند البابا...*



*ما تفسيرك وقراءتك الشخصية لهذا الأمر  أخ My Rock *


----------

